# Prince Of Persia 2008 installation problem



## PhoenixWright (May 25, 2009)

Hey guys,
I was installing prince of persia 2008 and the installation stops at around 10% and i get this error :

Error code -5011 : 0x8000ffff
>SetupNewsetup.cpp (211)
PAPP: Prince of Persia
PVENDOR:Ubisoft (www.ubisoft.com)
PGUID:7C11154F-3539-4CB5-979D-EF7913473E53
$14.0.0.162

"Please make sure that other setup are finished and applications are closed."


These are my specifications :
OS : Windows XP Service Pack 2
DirectX 10.0
RAM : 2GB
CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo
Motherboard : Intel DG31PR
Graphics card : Zotac GeForce 8500 GT 512MB


----------



## PhoenixWright (May 25, 2009)

I also tried to install it in safe mode but didn't work.
Finally, I removed all unwanted processes and tried to install but no luck.
Help, anyone?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I know some games like GTA 4 require XP SP3 to be installed 

try installing SP3 and installing again

download SP3
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...a8-5e76-401f-be08-1e1555d4f3d4&DisplayLang=en


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

DirectX 10 is for Vista only. The latest version for XP is 9.0c.

Disable and uninstall it, reboot and install *9.0c*.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you have reported in your specs that you have DirectX 10.0
Windows XP has only DX 9.0 and any unofficial release of DirectX 10.0 is unstable, believe me I tried it and it's not effective in any way, the games did not change to DX10 mode or you can't change them and it made my PC really unstable, so remove DX10 and try the installation again


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I never noticed the directx 10.

Yes directx 10 for XP will just make it unusable for gaming and other programs that require directx.


----------



## PhoenixWright (May 25, 2009)

OK...but how do I remove the DirextX?
I read that it cannot be uninstalled to a lower version after installing.
And I don't want to format and reinstall.
Is there any way to remove it?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

ok, to uninstall DX10, do this :

press Start -> Run
type: regedit
on the left side navigate to : Hkey_Local_Machine -> Software -> Microsoft -> Directx
delete the directx folder and then reboot the PC (it's very important to reboot before you continue
now after you rebooted download this :
http://www.freewebs.com/clanhzo/dx9.rar
it's a registry key for directx 9
use winrar or 7z to unzip it and double click on it to enter it to the registry
after that, install the latest version of directx 9.0c


----------



## PhoenixWright (May 25, 2009)

No luck guys...I changed the directX back to 9.0c but the game still won't install.
And I checked the minimum requirements and I have all the minimum requirements.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried contacting Ubisoft support? I think 'Error code 5011' is related to InstallShield.


----------



## PhoenixWright (May 25, 2009)

Yep, it is an installshield problem. What do I do to fix it?


----------



## PhoenixWright (May 25, 2009)

I was REALLY looking forward to playing this game...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Download the latest *Windows Installer* package for XP. Install and reboot.

Then follow *these instructions*, reboot and try installing the game again.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

do what Koala suggested, and also try this:
try to copy the DV content to your Hard disk and then navigate to C:\program files and delete this folder : InstallShield Installation Information
now try to install the game from your hard disk
if that didn't work, then it could be that you have a faulty copy of the game, you need to replace it


----------



## PhoenixWright (May 25, 2009)

Tried all of it...now I get an error called "catastrophic error"


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

it could be a faulty copy of the game, try to replace it with a new one


----------

